# How big is your adult hedgehog?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm getting a hedgehog in February, because that's when they will be ready to leave their mother. Obviously when I get him/her he will be small.

How long is your hedgehog? In inches or centimeters. I don't want to know how much they weigh, just how long they are.
Is it a male or a female?

Thank you!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

It doesn't specifically list lengths, but this post will give you a good visual example.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901


----------

